# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Χορηγοί 2010 Bodybuilding.gr

## Muscleboss

Θα θελα εκ μέρους όλων να ευχαριστήσω τους χορηγούς της σελίδας που ανανέωσαν την στήριξή της σελίδας αλλά και τους νέους χορηγούς που είναι σημαντικά ονόματα στο χώρο του αθλήματος. 
Λίγα λόγια για τον καθένα:



*Xtreme Stores* και *Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης*. Η μεγαλύτερη αλυσίδα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής και εξοπλισμού εκγύμνασης, από έναν παλιό αθλητή του bodybuilding και επιτυχημένο επιχειρηματία. Η μεγάλη μείωση που παρατηρήθηκε στις τιμές των προιόντων των Xtreme Stores αντικατοπρίζει την αλλαγή της πολιτικής της εταιρίας που πλέον απευθείνεται στον καθημερινό άνθρωπο που γυμνάζεται και που θέλει να ενισχύσει τη διατροφή του με ποιοτικά συμπληρώματα.



*GASP* - Η εταιρία ρούχων που φοράνε οι μεγαλύτεροι αθλητές του Mr Olympia. καθαρά ρούχα bodybuilding σε μοναδική ποιότητα και στυλ σύγχρονο και μοντέρνο. Τόσο για προπόνηση όσο και για την καθημερινή σας βόλτα τα GASP είναι ρούχα που δεν περνάν απαρατήρητα. Προσωπικά έχω περισσότερα από 10 κομμάτια και θεωρώ αυτή τη στιμγή αυτη την εταιρία, την κορυφαία με διαφορά σε ρούχα bodybuilding. Μόνο αντρικά ρούχα....



*Better bodies* - Η κορυφαία εταιρία ρούχων fitness. Σε πιο ανθρώπινες γραμμές από τα GASP το στύλ και η ποιότητα των ρούχων δεν πάιζονται. Τόσο αντρικά όσο και γυναικεία κομμάτια σε πολύ καλές τίμες. 
Συγχαρητήρια στη *Σαμπίνα Άντερσον* που κατάφερε να φέρει τις εταιρίες GASP και Better Bodies στην Ελλάδα καθώς μέχρι τώρα προμηθευόμασταν αυτά τα ρούχα μόνο από το εξωτερικό.



*Thermolife International* - Σχετικά νέα αλλά πολλά υποσχόμενη εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής. Ο Έλληνας σχεδιαστής των προιόντων της εταιρίας και μέλος του φορουμ μας *Bane*, πέρα από τις άπειρες γνώσεις στο θέμα των συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, και το σεβασμό όλων μας, είναι στη διάθσή μας για να απαντήσει σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τα προιόντα της εταιρίας. Ελπίζουμε σύντομα να μπορούμε να την προμηθευόμαστε από ελληνικά καταστήματα. 



*Nutripolis* - Μια νέα εταιρία που ετοιμάζεται να κάνει δυναμική είσοδο στο χώρο των συμπληρωμάτων, εμπορευόμενη εταιρίες που μέχρι τώρα δεν ήταν διαθέσιμες στους Έλληνες αθλητές. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες μιλάνε για συμπληρώματα κορυφαίας ποιότητας σε τιμές που θα σοκάρουν!



*Ηρακλής* - Ελληνική πρωτείνη και *Μιχάλης Παπαγιάννης*. Η ελληνική προσπαθεια παραγωγείς ελληνικής πρωτείνης είναι άξια συγχαρητηρίων και ο κ. Παπαγιάννης μέσα σε λίγο χρόνο έχει κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη πολλών αθλητών, ενώ όλοι έχουν δοκιμάσει το πρωτοποριακό προιόν του. 

 
*Healthy2day* και *Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης*. Από τους μεγαλύτερους αθλητές και προπονητές του ελληνικού bodybuilding. Γνωστός και ως "Δάσκαλος" ο Αλέκος είναι από τους καλύτερους γνώστες του ελληνικού bodybuilding. "Hall of Famer" και σπόνσορας του μεγάλου Έλληνα αθλητή Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για συμμετοχή σε αγώνες η healthy2day πρέπει να είναι μία από τις πρώτες στάσεις του.



*Bodyworks* και *Πάρης Λαζαράκης*. Ο κ. Λαζαράκης είναι ένας άψογος επαγγελματίας που ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με τη δουλεία του και την εισαγωγή κάποιων από των κορυφαίων εταιριών συμπληρωμάτων. Αθόρυβος αλλά απόλυτα γνώστης της αθλητικής διατροφής, στα καταστηματα των Bodyworks μπρορείτε να βρείτε συμπληρώματα σε ευρωπαικά χαμηλές τιμές.




*Beauty and Beast* και *Στράτος Χατζηδημητριάδης*. O πρόεδρος της ελληνικής ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF είναι από τους ανθρώπους που έχουν στηρίξει όσο ελάχιστοι το φόρουμ μας και τον ευχαριστούμε. Δραστρηριοποιείται πολλά χρόνια στη Θεσαλλονίκη και με προσωπικές θυσίες έχει καταφέρει να διοργανώσει πετυχημένους αγώνες, προσελκύοντας τα τελευταία χρόνια μεγάλες διεθνείς διοργανώσεις.

 :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Ramrod

και ότι ήμουν έτοιμος να στείλω p.m. για το εν λογω θέμα.
thanks

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τους ευχαριστούμε για τη συμβολή τους στο φόρουμ, να ευχηθούμε καλές δουλείες!  :08. Toast:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Τους ευχαριστούμε για τη συμβολή τους στο φόρουμ, να ευχηθούμε καλές δουλείες!


και καλες προσφορες συμπληρωνω εγω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε τους παλιους χορηγους που ανανεωσαν την εμπιστοσυνη τους προς το φόρουμ μας
Ευχαριστουμε επίσης τους νεοεισαχθέντες χορηγους για την προτίμηση τους προς το φόρουμ.Καλες δουλειες σε όλους  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε ολους τους χορηγους!

----------


## Orc

Σωστή η κίνηση του fitnesszone. Τώρα θα τους ζητήσω extra εκπτώσεις στις τιμές. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εδώ να προσθέσουμε τον νέο χορηγό της σελίδας μας, το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα *FitForYou* του Δημήτρη Καλογερόπουλου.

http://www.fitforyou.gr/



Tο FitForYou εισάγει στην Ελλάδα μια από τις πιο επιτυχημένες εταιρίες παγκοσμίως, τη* Nutrex Research* η οποία παρασκευάζει μια περιορισμένη γκάμα προιόντων τα οποία όμως βρίσκονται στις κορυφαίες θέσεις πωλήσεων στις κατηγορίες τους.



ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε τον κ. Καλογερόπουλο για την στήριξη και την χορηγια . :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε τον κ. Καλογερόπουλο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστούμε για τη χορηγία! 

Άντε και καλές προσφορές!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Eυχαριστουμε τους παλιους χορηγους που ανανεωσαν την εμπιστοσυνη τους προς το φόρουμ μας
> Ευχαριστουμε επίσης τους νεοεισαχθέντες χορηγους για την προτίμηση τους προς το φόρουμ.Καλες δουλειες σε όλους


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## veteran29

Να ναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που μας στηρίζουν και Καλές δουλειές σε όλους

----------


## Yiannis 1989

ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα συνεχίσουν να βοηθούν καλά!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

